# MHF Members Get Everywhere!!!! Bala Lake



## Elvis1709 (Dec 10, 2008)

One of the great things about MHF is that where-ever you go you meet up with MHF members!! Went to Bala Lake this weekend, great weather 80 temp, fantastic views, and panoramic site. It was a C&C rally site, but met up with MHF member Spykal and another MHF friend on site. What a reat weekend. Its what its all about. It would be a good idea to have MHF flags or stickers for identification!!
Elvis1709


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Elvis1709 said:


> One of the great things about MHF is that where-ever you go you meet up with MHF members!! Went to Bala Lake this weekend, great weather 80 temp, fantastic views, and panoramic site. It was a C&C rally site, but met up with MHF member Spykal and another MHF friend on site. What a reat weekend. Its what its all about. It would be a good idea to have MHF flags or stickers for identification!!
> Elvis1709


Hi Steve

We do have stickers for sale at all our rallys :roll: and also on outdoorbits website cheaper to buy at a rally though only £1  
Flags are in the process of being sorted at this very moment and should be available soon 

Spykal should have had one in his window 8O

Jacquie


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Steve

Elvis is alive ...I met him in Bala 8O 

Yes MHF members are getting everywhere :lol:

It was good to meet, say hello and swap a few stories, I am sure we will bump into you again soon...at the Global in August maybe. We saw you set off for home, as we were climbing up the mountain...we waved but doubt you saw us, we hope you had a safe journey home. We will have to set off for home soon.... after a little snooze in the sunshine :wink: 

We usually have a MHF pennant on the van ( as Jac says) but we were incognito this weekend as the van is still so new that we have not even put the MHF stickers up on the windscreen yet  

All the best 

Mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Bala*

Can you Kayak around Bala?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

You would find it very difficult to kayak around Bala - which is a town!

Tegid is the name of the lake and yes you can kayak or even swim around it!

The lake will be full of people doing all sorts of watersports at this time of year.

Very pretty it is too with all the sailing boats.


----------



## Elvis1709 (Dec 10, 2008)

LadyJ said:


> Elvis1709 said:
> 
> 
> > One of the great things about MHF is that where-ever you go you meet up with MHF members!! Went to Bala Lake this weekend, great weather 80 temp, fantastic views, and panoramic site. It was a C&C rally site, but met up with MHF member Spykal and another MHF friend on site. What a reat weekend. Its what its all about. It would be a good idea to have MHF flags or stickers for identification!!
> ...


----------



## Elvis1709 (Dec 10, 2008)

spykal said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Elvis is alive ...I met him in Bala 8O
> 
> ...


Hi Mike,
Sorry we missed you. Monday is around the corner and work beckons! Saw you heading off up that "Mountain", and was tempted to stay and join you, but it looked too steep for me, and we left our walking boots at home [My excuse].
What a great site though. We will get an MHF pennant soon, and maybe we shoul have a Sscret handshake" or something similar!!! See you at Global if not before.
Elvis1709
Steve


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Bala*



teemyob said:


> Can you Kayak around Bala?


Hi

If you believe the local legend then you certainly can Kayak around Bala...as it says that the old town of Bala built by King Tegid is under the lake so a kayak would be a good way to go around it :lol: There is also supposed to be a local monster that lives in the lake called "Teggie" and a strange kind of prehistoric fish called a Gwyniad that swims in the deepest part... you can see I did my homework before setting off for Bala :lol:

We saw lots of folk launching boats of all shapes and sizes and lots of kayaks at at the slip and landing stage. The Car Park is near the lake Wardens office and leisure center.

Street View & Map link <<


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Spykol, thank you SO much for the photos.....I spent a lot of my childhood in Bala as my grandfather lived there.....


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Bala*



teemyob said:


> Can you Kayak around Bala?


Some of the most exicting kayaking in the UK only a handful of miles away.

http://www.ukrafting.co.uk/

Dick


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

There is a fee for launching any boat on the lake as well as other launching points. My favourite is Llangower Point,further up the lakeside following the lake railway line,it has a carparkand toilets but the road may be difficult for a very big van. If this is the case then the main launch point as mentioned would be better.
There is also a site just on the way out of town,on the left toward Llanuchllyn run by Mr Pugh which has launching access.


----------

